# Embarrassing sex question



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, This is kind of an embarrassing question, I just wanted some feedback, before I speak to my doctor. Basically, I have been married for 9 months, and after our 2nd month of marriage, we had and are still having issues - we have cut down on sex, because I am not attractive to him that much. Long story short - 
We probabaly have sex once or twice a month, sad I know. When H and I do have sex, it doesn't last long, because he comes so fast, which is understandable not having it all the time- I think, But when we are done, I start to get frequent urine sensation (assuming it is UTD) this has happen twice after I have sex with him, So I dont know if he is doing something or is because it been a long time. He also stated his stuff, hurts him after he does it.. I am confused as to why this is happening. 
any feedbacks would be helpful.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

If you are both having a burning sensation after sex it could be BV. It can be spread through a lot of different ways. But you are gonna have to see a doc to know for sure.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Urge to pee afterwards may be caused by him having bumped your cervix perhaps?


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

well my dtr did assume it could be him bumping my cervix, and no, i do not have BV - that was already checked for. its just that when we were dating, i never had these symptoms, as soon as I got married it started, and I am not on any pills or so forth.


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

however, his is not a burning sensation, his is more of a lil pain .. dont know.. well be asking my doctor .


----------



## LadyOfTheHouse (Jul 9, 2010)

how bout a UTI? not sex related, necessarily. drink lots of fluids (cranberry juice and vitamin C are supposed to help). ladies are prone to urinary tract infections due to dehydration, stress, major-league hormonal fluctuations (pregnancy, menopause)...and FREQUENT, VIGOROUS SEX. again, touch base with doc and ask him if it sounds like a UTI.


----------

